# Nlp?



## jaspion (Oct 26, 2008)

what you guys think of NLP as a social anxiety treatment? some NLP "pattern" worked well for me....
plus I remeber twice in my life being extremely confident, I didn't know why at that moment, than I figured out -it was after two movies i saw, and in both of them there was a very confident character...
I think it has something to do with NLP - subconsciously the images of this very confident role model went to my mind - i felt great....


----------

